
How to build a drone with ML face recognition for $200 - lukas
https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/how-to-build-an-autonomous-voice-controlled-face-recognizing-drone-for-200
======
brokenmachine
It's so crazy what you can do with affordable tech these days...

